# Detailing World Garage Guides Feedback Thread



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Please can folk with any feedback on the Garage Guides let me know in this thread please - I am keen to get these guides as best as I can, so all help much appreciated. Remember, they are your guides, so let me know what _you_ want - otherwise you'll be stuck with what I think you want!!

Best,

Dave


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - the claying guide looks excellent. Can I suggest 1 small addition, and that is to recommend doing a small test area first and checking the finish. After claying a Honda ITR recently with VERY soft paint, even using a well lubed fine clay it left a lot of marring. If I wasnt about to machine it afterward sit would have been a big problem.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - the claying guide looks excellent. Can I suggest 1 small addition, and that is to recommend doing a small test area first and checking the finish. After claying a Honda ITR recently with VERY soft paint, even using a well lubed fine clay it left a lot of marring. If I wasnt about to machine it afterward sit would have been a big problem.


Good point - as clay is also slightly "abrasive", it work serve to be used in the same way as a machine polish starting with the lightest on a test patch and work upwards.. I'll try and incorporate that, and it will certainly be in the large claying guide on which the Garage Guide is based. :thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

top job fella!!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great stuff Dave :thumb:

Is it me...or does it say, *do not post a reply to this thread here*

>>>>> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61626

Or am I missing something?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

If it's for printing etc maybe it would have been better in black and white?

All in all a great guide Sir!


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

fantastic!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Great guide.:thumb: Would be better for ease of reading if it was on a plain background without the hand picture in the background.
my eyes were going fuzzy trying to read it.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

My system keeps saying file is damaged or corrupt! 

I'll try again later!


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

.Martin said:


> If it's for printing etc maybe it would have been better in black and white?
> 
> All in all a great guide Sir!


I have just printed it out on a black and white printer and the Hints and Caution side do not show up real well Other than that is spot on


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, perhaps I need to create a black & white / printer friendly version for black and white printers, that slipped my mind! One with no background and black and white text...

I was hoping the faded photo background would work, but was one of the aspects I was looking for feedback on, perhaps it just confuses the eye on reading.

I'll modify so there are plain background black and white version also for monochrome printers and for those who dont like the picture background, and then we'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant Dave. Can I ask why you decided against adding some pictures to the guide?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Okay, perhaps I need to create a black & white / printer friendly version for black and white printers, that slipped my mind! One with no background and black and white text...
> 
> I was hoping the faded photo background would work, but was one of the aspects I was looking for feedback on, perhaps it just confuses the eye on reading.
> 
> I'll modify so there are plain background black and white version also for monochrome printers and for those who dont like the picture background, and then we'll have the best of both worlds.


Your a very thought full bloke :thumb: 
I wish you lived a bit closer i'd bring you a slab of beer round.
If you ever get near Cardiff and fancy a brew come over and a give me a few tips on my S Class.so give me a shout cheers.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Unless I'm not looking correctly, I don't think there is a comprehensive guide to engine detailing.

If there isn't, this would be a valuable addition :thumb:

Cheers
Stephen x


----------



## faruk_evian (Feb 26, 2008)

Easy enough information to digest - Especially for the newbies (myself!) here!

Thanks!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> Brilliant Dave. Can I ask why you decided against adding some pictures to the guide?


The large guides will be fully illustrated. These are just little garage guides designed as print out and keep cheat sheets for the garage - was aiming to get all the info on a sheet of A4 so little room was left for piccies - but the big guides will have plenty


----------



## Thealchemistbmb (Sep 25, 2007)

Excellent....... Just remember you cant please everyone with the layout:thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The large guides will be fully illustrated. These are just little garage guides designed as print out and keep cheat sheets for the garage - was aiming to get all the info on a sheet of A4 so little room was left for piccies - but the big guides will have plenty


Will these be available as PDF E-Books?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> Will these be available as PDF E-Books?


I will also pdf them and see if I can host them for anyone who would like to be able to download and print them - with a link at the bottom of the guide perhaps. 

And a full guide to engine bay detailing is on the cards - my car is getting the full monty at the start of April in the engine bay, so I will be using the pics from that for that guide.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't wait for the updates guides to be released 

And if you need somewhere to host the guides, why not have a look at http://www.scribd.com/

Stephen x


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> Can't wait for the updates guides to be released
> 
> And if you need somewhere to host the guides, why not have a look at http://www.scribd.com/
> 
> Stephen x


Cheers, just signed up to that


----------



## kenster (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't wait for more guides to be written, great work =). I find these guides very helpful since i am new to detailing, the guides are much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic, thanks.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

First of the big guides now written and posted...

PDF version will come shortly


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks dave i always look for your guides before doing anything with the car:thumb: A bit cheeky this but i have been asked to give family members cars a quick clean and thought of useing srp with the pc. whats the chances of a mini guide on using srp via pc.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

horse said:


> thanks dave i always look for your guides before doing anything with the car:thumb: A bit cheeky this but i have been asked to give family members cars a quick clean and thought of useing srp with the pc. whats the chances of a mini guide on using srp via pc.


Mini guides for this in the pipeline soon to compliment the large guides


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Dave.... Great work

Claying garage guide - there's not any indication of how much clay to use.
Anyone new to it may just use a whole bar at once.

Also, no DW web promotion.....ideal advertising media if someone reads these in someone else's garage = new member !


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

error

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

post #4

you write s2000 and show a Ferrari panel

EXAMPLE - FERRARI 355

Shown in the picture below are light swirls evident in a Honda S2000's paint finish. The finish does not contain RDS or severe scratches.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorted, cheers


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

*ta*



.Martin said:


> If it's for printing etc maybe it would have been better in black and white?
> 
> All in all a great guide Sir!


I agree, the red didnt come out when i printed this off, but thanks for a great guide.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The agitation of the foam helps remove some of the dirt - if rinsing from the top down, the foam is watered down by the time you get to the dirtier lower panels... If rinsing bottom up first then you make the most of the foam on the lower panels, the rinse water from the top panels will be running off anyway and once all foam removed you could give a quick rinse from top to bottom to remove any remaining grime.


Then in that case Dave i will give it a try next time i do the cars, nursing a screwed up back at the mo.........will come back to ya.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

anymore in the pipeline?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MR Ray said:


> anymore in the pipeline?


Yes, this is why I have two junk cars in the unit


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Resurrected...

I just printed the clayiung guide, excellent stuff thanks. Is there any more about that I may have missed? Thanks


----------

